# NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juli 2010)

*NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen


----------



## push@max (2. Juli 2010)

*NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Schaut stylisch aus. Solch eine Lüftersteuerung macht auf dem Schreibtisch etwas her


----------



## zøtac (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

gut ausschauen würds auch auf meinem Schreibtisch, nur die sieht aus als würd man sie net für unter 100 tacken bekommen ^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Die Lüftersteuerung finde ich nicht übel, aber die Temperatursensoren verlegen ist viel zu viel arbeit das würde ich nie machen, man sollte das Ding lieber mit einer Software verbinden. Dann sind die Temps auch genau.


----------



## Chaoswave (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*



push@max schrieb:


> Schaut stylisch aus. Solch eine Lüftersteuerung macht auf dem Schreibtisch etwas her



sieht wirklich gut aus, nur schade das nur max 10V für die Lüfter gibt.


----------



## schlappe89 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Jo der CPU Temp Fühler ist ja mal die Lächerlichkeit schlechthin.
Das Ding ist stylisch. Aber wer braucht sowas?


----------



## jaramund (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Die Lüftersteuerung finde ich nicht übel, aber die Temperatursensoren verlegen ist viel zu viel arbeit das würde ich nie machen, man sollte das Ding lieber mit einer Software verbinden. Dann sind die Temps auch genau.



jop, wenn man den CPU-Lüfter darüber regelt wär es interessant deren Temperatur zu wissen, ähnliches mit Graka


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Ist zwar ein stolzer Preis, aber ich denke für das Gebotene absolut ok. Vor allem bei der Auswahl der Materialien. Klingt alles in allem zumindest recht reizvoll


----------



## Monsterclock (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*



Chaoswave schrieb:


> sieht wirklich gut aus, nur schade das nur max 10V für die Lüfter gibt.



Es sind 10 Watt und das ist okay pro Lüfter Kanal.


----------



## Chaoswave (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Es sind 10 Watt und das ist okay pro Lüfter Kanal.



stimmt schon aber 12V wären besser ,
aber sonst nicht schlecht das Teil


----------



## ile (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Hey, sorry, dass ich das mal frage, aber das fällt mir seit Längerem auf: Auf PCGH.de erscheinen einige News deutlich später als auf anderen Homepages, zu dieser Lüftersteuerung gab es beispielsweise hier High-End-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen - 01.07.2010 - ComputerBase schon gestern mittag einen Artikel. Also zu den schnellen Hüpfern gehört ihr nicht gerade


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*



Chaoswave schrieb:


> stimmt schon aber 12V wären besser ,
> aber sonst nicht schlecht das Teil



Unterscheide zwischen WATT und VOLT!

wenn ein Lüfter klein ist und sagen wir mal 200mA benötigt dann wäre das für auf 10 Watt zu kommen 50 Volt - dann kannste mit deinen 12 einpacken^^


----------



## Amigo (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

@zøtac: 100€?  59,90€ ... steht doch da!? 

@Chaoswave: 10 Watt Belastung pro Kanal... ein Lüfter brauch in der Regel 2 Watt... 
Macht auch mehr als 10 Lüfter maximal wenn man sparsame verwendet... (@Redi)
Regelbereich ist 3,7 - 12V ... nix 10V... 

EDIT: 2 late... ^^


----------



## Chaoswave (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

hups 
hab mich vertan 
sorry


----------



## savage-fg (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

sehr schön anzusehen das Teil ,würde auch lieber ne software haben um die Temps anzuzeigen ,denn das verlegen der Kabel ist ganz schön kompliziert und anstrengend ,aber vielleicht kommt das mit der software ja noch ,hab zur Zeit ne Lüftersteuerung von Zalmann drinn (ZM-MFC2) ,die ist aber auch nicht schlecht . mfg


----------



## Daniel007 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Sehr schöne Lüftersteuerung. Eine Augenweide auf dem Schreibtisch. Allerdings schreckt mich das Verlegen der Kabel etwas ab.


----------



## Domowoi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Sieht schon schön aus aber ich find extern etwas unhandlich.


----------



## Schwini (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

ich hatte es schön gefunden, wenn die Steurung kabellos gewesen wäre.. Also mit ner Plantine im PC drin. und dann hätte man sich das Teil wirklich als Styl-Objekt auf'n Schreibtisch stellen können. Mit KAbel ist es halt nicht ganz soo schön. ^^


----------



## Einer von Vielen (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Toll! Wenn ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung zulege, dann diese! Macht sich echt gut!


----------



## BigBubby (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

wozu das ding auf dem schreibtisch?
Also ich finde die Aquaero ist noch immer die vollkommenste Lüftersteuerung. 
Nicht Kiddie Bunt, nicht über x slots und enorm viele anschlussmöglichkeiten. Nur etwas teurer


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

natürlich schönes Gerät:
allerdings sehe ich auf Anhieb schon 2-3 Kritikpunkte


die PCI-karte zeiht die schön verlegten Kabel quer über Mainboard 
in meinen Augen etwas zu bunt (aber das ist ja geschmackssache )
wieso extern? wenn man am ende, durch das Kabel doch in einen gewissen Radius gebunden ist


----------



## TKing (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Da schließe ich mich KlawWarYoshi an....wenn extern, dann kebellos oder man stellt das Teil als externes, als auch internes Gerät zur verfügung, was auch viel viel mehr Käufer anregen würde... sowie mich hab eigentlich auch NZXT gewartet, da die anderen versionen ohne Touchscreen sind oder das mit Touchscreen zu klein ist


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*



> natürlich schönes Gerät:
> allerdings sehe ich auf Anhieb schon 2-3 Kritikpunkte
> 
> die PCI-karte zeiht die schön verlegten Kabel quer über Mainboard
> ...




Ich häng noch einen dran...

Man muss nach 2 Monaten die Batterie wechseln... -.-


----------



## Biosman (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: NZXT Sentry-LXE: Externe Edel-Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen*

Wenn so ein ding irgedwan mal die Bios Temperaturen auslesen kann und es nicht mehr so bunt aussieht werd ich mir eins kaufen. Das teil da ist eher was für 14-17 Jährige Jugendliche die auf so ein buntes zeug stehen


----------

